

Hacked Sonic the Hedgehog gains weight as he consumes fried rings - aresant
http://www.auntiepixelante.com/?p=623

======
aresant
And footage of said hack - > <http://gamevideos.1up.com/video/id/30427>

------
openfly
This is awesome, I'd love to see it done with mario mushrooms =P Progressive
mushroom abuse leads to one long never ending trip...

